# Upgrading to Hoyt AERO-TEC (?)



## stripes (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello archery world,

I recently had the chance to buy a Hoyt aero-tec riser for about $250, but was too indecisive and at was sold before I could get to it. That got me wondering if I should keep a lookout and act quicker if I find another one or something similar. I never got the chance to shoot it, so any input would be appreciated. I've read that it's kind of heavy, and appears to be the first recurve riser with the TEC bar that Hoyt made. Did they get the design right the first time or are there significant improvements in later models?


I guess what it boils down to is what is the relevance of the 12+ year old aero-tec in today's market. Is it still a good riser? I currently shoot Olympic Recurve with a 23" Hoyt Excel riser and 30# short Hoyt excel limbs, holding about 31# on the fingers. I'm thinking about moving up in both draw weight (to about 36#) and limb quality to something with carbon maybe carbon/foam and would like to upgrade the riser along with it. I shoot NFAA 122cm target rounds at 40/50/60 and score about 700/900, and want to branch into shooting more 70m FITA, and if things progress well maybe outdoor nationals in 2019.

Would buying the aero-tec have been a move in the wrong direction? Should I save my money and wait for something better? Also if anyone has their 2 cents about limbs that would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

HI, it is still a great riser. I shot one for several years. It is a bit stiffer of a riser than the GMX. 



Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I guess what it boils down to is what is the relevance of the 12+ year old aero-tec in today's market. Is it still a good riser?


Yes.

Riser design really hasn't improved significantly in 20 years.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

strips - 

At the level of the Aero-tec, lot is going to depend on what you like or want in a riser. 
I've been shooting one (OK, two, and have a third as a back up)) for the last 13 years and have no intention of switching to anything else. 

Yes, it's a stiff and somewhat heavy riser and that is what "I" like, I also like the stock grip, so I'm obviously a little biased here. Is it right for you? That we can't answer and unfortunately just holding one or taking a few shots from one (or any riser), may not tell you much. You really have to shoot it for at least a few days, as it will feel different than most single beam risers.

But to your other points:
Newer offerings have nothing on it, and a lot actually aren't as good, but that's only MY opinion.
Given your scores, you're just starting to get to where a riser upgrade might help. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

An Aerotec at 250 is a pretty good deal. If you can shoot the score, the riser will shoot it. In other words, 99.9999999% of us aren't outshooting this, or any other top end riser for that matter.

It probably comes down to feel. I have owned a at least a couple of risers (no hoarding problem here haha), and I can say that it is pretty stiff. What that means is that the bow feel is more "snappy" and the vibration is more of a buzz rather than a softer feel. It will be considerably stiffer than your excel. The heavier, stiffer riser like an Aerotec can really have a solid, "settled down" feeling as you aim and execute. But some like lighter, more steerable setups, and a softer reaction upon release.

Hope this helps!


----------



## stripes (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone that definitely helps. Will definitely be keeping an eye out for something similar in the future.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

The Axis was an earlier Tec riser, but it had the reputation for being a bit of a boat anchor (heavy) and not exactly ILF-compatible without some minor adaptations. Lots of top archers loved it (Fairweather won the Oly gold with an Axis). 

The AeroTec was succeeded by the Helix (a little slimmer and with a rubber damper in the riser, slightly different limb attachment hardware). If you're looking for a Tec riser, that's another option.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

I have and AeroTec that is available. pm sent.


----------



## stripes (Sep 4, 2018)

pm replied to.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I just got a new to me Aerotec ( I shoot a Hoyt Podium 90% of the time but some times just want to shoot something different)
I really like it & to be honest part of the reason I got it as I really like the look of Hoyt Tec riser .
It dint come with a grip but I been able to modify a standard GMX wooden grip with a Dremel on the grip to the Aerotec & was able to silicone it on to the riser 
Has any 1 ever installed a Titan wooden grip to the Aerotec they say they fit but how well ? thanks
I got mine mins the ILF dowel kit ( was taken off to make a Axis ILF) & able to find old new stock the dowel kit for $40 & paid $120 for the riser here in Oz


----------

